# reel question



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

Ok I know this may sound silly but does anyone use bait runner type reels on the piers and bridges? I am wondering if I had one and did not want to use the bait runner feature can I use it like a normal spinning reel and just have the option to use the bait runner feature or is it different from standard spinning reels? Just wondering if they are worth buying or not or if they are better for surf fishing or other applications. Thank you guys in advance.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

The baitrunner function is there when you need it, but it will not prevent you from using it like a "normal" spinning reel when you want to. You can use baitrunner style spinners just like a regular one. The only downside is that they're heavier & bulkier than similar sized non-baitrunner style spinners.

Hope this answers your question bud!


----------



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey thanks yeah I appreciate the quick response. Think I will go with a bait runner on one rod for some versatility.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The bait Runner D series is almost bullet proof in my book. I use a 12K D offshore throwing a free swimming bait out behind the boat with the bait lever clicked on. The only draw back I have encountered is the little clicker for the drag (all it does is make the drag noise) will wear out real fast on big AJ's. I've already wore the second one out and it's just going to stay that.


----------

